# Home Sweet Safe House...



## dc300a (Apr 4, 2011)

Zombie invasions, predictions of the Apocalypse, nosy neighbors: There are plenty of reasons to want to make your home a fortress. Polish architects KWKPromes designed the home, "Safe House," to double as a maximum-security building. Mission very much accomplished -- the structure, located on the outskirts of Warsaw, Poland, has two modes: open, and closed-up tight from the outside world. No zombies allowed: This home is a cube of concrete and steel...

PHOTOS HERE.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I love the concrete barrier wall around it! I wonder if that would be good enough to keep out the door to door meat salesman and JW's???


----------

